# Melting



## dartman (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm wondering if you can melt acrylic  blanks.I have a couple of acrylic blanks and would like to use them for a bottle stopper.Can I use low heat to melt them into a stopper mold?


----------



## GaryT45 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would try gluing them together before trying to melt them.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ah.....no.

Don't do this....just order a blank the size you need from someone.





Scott (bet it'd make for a fine fire) B


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 3, 2015)

That isn't wax you are playing with.
Glue them together (epoxy or CA) or order the right size.

Had one shatter and threw it into my burn garbage........the flames were very pertty.


----------



## switch62 (Jan 3, 2015)

The common type acrylic plastic is a thermoplastic and melts at 160C(320F).  That's used for display cases, domes, etc that are formed from sheets.  It is also used in injection moulded objects.

But "Acrylic" is now used to describe a range of different plastics.  Many of them are thermoset plastics.  Thermosets don't melt, they burn and/or crumble when heated.

I think most acrylic pen blanks are thermoset plastics, like Polyester Resin (PR).  You can not melt these together.

Even if you have acrylic blanks that will melt it would be very dangerous to try melting and pouring into a mould. Even molten you will have a very thick, viscous liquid that won't pour well and will probably solidify before it gets into the mould.  That's why it is injection moulded.  Also you have toxic fumes, the possibility of fire, and hot, sticky,molten plastic on skin.

You're better off gluing blanks together as others have suggested.  Or if you want to make your own, use PR or Alumilite and cast it into a mould. You can then add your own colours and make custom blanks.  There are plenty of threads and library articles on the subject.


----------



## Woodkiller (Jan 4, 2015)

The fumes will be very bad for you and besides, as mentioned above, it won't work. You would be wasting a blank, and did I mention the fumes?  Bad.


----------



## dartman (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys,it looks like I will be getting some resin and making my own blanks.


----------

